# Green Cheek Conure



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

enjoy. The flash washed out the coloring of the bird in the first two photos


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hey coooool bird!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

cool bird is it loud cuz i noe conures are real bitches when it comes to that lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice colors on that bird. I could never deal with the noise though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They are LOUD. I dig the red on that bird.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Acutally these conures are very quite unlike the sun conure. The green cheek conure are aparment conure meaning they are very quite. They squak only when they know someone is in the house and need attention. Usually they play with themselves and what not.

If the red impresses you, you should see him when he shows off. The inner feathers of his wings are sky blue. Hes always showing it off!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> Usually they play with themselves





















and its grew up too be a very nice parrrot..congrads E..


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

ive never had a bird looks good thuogh


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

parrots are awesome, but liike everyone else said a bit too noisey. Can all parrots learn to speak?

(my bird would kick your ones ass







)


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> parrots are awesome, but liike everyone else said a bit too noisey. Can all parrots learn to speak?
> 
> (my bird would kick your ones ass
> 
> ...


 i bet your english teacher would kick your ass ( my bird would kick your ones ass) ,


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

my bird can kick a pheasants ass


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Well my bird knows how to say "whatsup" "yoshi(not clear enough)" "Hi Yoshi" and does clikc noises. I have a feeling that he thinks im yoshi and he is someone else.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Well my bird knows how to say "whatsup" "yoshi(not clear enough)" "Hi Yoshi" and does clikc noises. I have a feeling that he thinks im yoshi and he is someone else.
> [snapback]813298[/snapback]​












but he is nice though


----------

